# Mustad gave away a million dollars... 427 pound Yellowfin !



## bluemarlin (Mar 8, 2013)

New yellowfin tuna record caught on one of their hooks... 

http://thewatermansjournal.com/blog/article/-world-record-yellowfin-tuna-brings-million-dollar-prize

427 pound YF and it was all caught on tape.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 8, 2013)

Heckuva world record tuna. 



http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/blog...lion+paycheck+for+catch+of+world-record+tuna/

Friday, March 8, 2013 

Angler collects $1-million paycheck for catch of world-record tuna


----------



## bluemarlin (Mar 9, 2013)

It came up tail wrapped... Makes for a tough gaff shot to say the least.
Awesome video !! Respect to the angler, crew, and stand up gear!


----------



## Gadget (Mar 10, 2013)

wow....huge monger!


----------



## bluemarlin (Mar 13, 2013)

http://www.wonews.com/t-FeatureArticle_YocumBigTuna_031213.aspx


----------



## oldenred (Mar 17, 2013)

Yea that's great and all but to bad they are only paying it out 20k a year for 50 years.


----------



## littlewolf (Jul 30, 2013)

oldenred said:


> Yea that's great and all but to bad they are only paying it out 20k a year for 50 years.



yeah mustad is not looking real good in this "promotion"

http://gma.yahoo.com/blogs/abc-blogs/man-sues-fishing-group-over-1m-prize-100021569.html

Both of those are awesome catches


----------



## pottydoc (Jul 30, 2013)

Mustad is not even named as a defendant. He's suing the IGFA, for not certifying his catch as a world record. If the IGFA changes their mind, or loses and is forced to certify the fish, I'll bet Mustad gives him the cash.


----------

